# flasks from Peruflora



## orchid527 (Jan 20, 2018)

Decided to take a chance with the weather and ordered some flasks from Peruflora to be shipped from Miami during the show. The top flasks from left to right are kovachii, Fritz Schomburg x besseae, Les Platons x kovachii and kovachii x dalessandroi. The two on the bottom are andreettea, a gift from Peruflora. I potted everything in Promix + perlite in 4 inch pots and added dolomite to the kovachii.

This is my first order from them and I really like the sterile bags. They are very easy to work with and I was getting 15 -20 plants per bag/flask. What really excites me is that the entire order was only $225, including shipping.

Regarding shipping, the plants were shipped USPS Priority and were well packed. I put a hold on deliveries at the post office and picked them up the morning they arrived. There was no damage from the cold.

Mike


----------



## troy (Jan 20, 2018)

In 2-6 years you will have a blanket of red to red orange flowers in your greenhouse!! Excellent!!!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jan 21, 2018)

My, they are tiny!! 
It is a great deal. 
All the best with these!


----------

